# Are you just blowing smoke up my a--?



## Sparky617 (Oct 17, 2017)

Who knew this was really a thing?  


http://all-that-is-interesting.com/tobacco-smoke-enema

http://all-that-is-interesting.com/tobacco-smoke-enema


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 17, 2017)

Huh, I never would of guessed...


----------



## nealtw (Oct 17, 2017)

So now we can just point out, I have not drowned.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 19, 2017)

I have heard this before, and have no reason to doubt it. Physicians have tried some weird and dangerous treatments, including opium and heroin. Heroin was marketed to mothers who had trouble resting after a hectic day.
And tapeworms were given in capsule form as a diet treatment. Also, the expression "snake-oil salesman" has similar roots.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 19, 2017)

I have had my share of smoke blown there over the years. 

Actually as a kid my parents had a married couple named Tom and Velma they were friends with and they would come to visit on weekends sometimes. Tom worked with my dad at the shop. The odd thing about these two were the both smoked cigars Tom the big fat stogies and Velma smoked the skinny women cigars. I hardly ever saw women smoking and cigars were pretty strange for an 6 or 8 year old. I used to hang around as the men would &#8220;talk shop&#8221; and the stories were good. 

One day they came over and I was suffering from an ear ache. My mother told Velma about it and she told her to bring the boy to her. She told me she would fix my ear ache and lit up a cigar and started blowing smoke in my ear. As I remember it did help. Or maybe I said it helped to get away from her stinky smoke.


----------



## Flyover (Oct 19, 2017)

Nicotine, if I remember right, constricts blood vessels. Just like Tylenol does. Nicotine can be absorbed by the body anywhere the membranes are thin enough, such as in the digestive tract or in the (r)ear.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> I have had my share of smoke blown there over the years.
> 
> Actually as a kid my parents had a married couple named Tom and Velma they were friends with and they would come to visit on weekends sometimes. Tom worked with my dad at the shop. The odd thing about these two were the both smoked cigars Tom the big fat stogies and Velma smoked the skinny women cigars. I hardly ever saw women smoking and cigars were pretty strange for an 6 or 8 year old. I used to hang around as the men would talk shop and the stories were good.
> 
> One day they came over and I was suffering from an ear ache. My mother told Velma about it and she told her to bring the boy to her. She told me she would fix my ear ache and lit up a cigar and started blowing smoke in my ear. As I remember it did help. Or maybe I said it helped to get away from her stinky smoke.



You would have forgot the head ache faster at the sight of the hose for the other end.


----------

